# Black spots on white car...



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had my new (used) car for 2 weeks now, and have noticed (upon close inspection) there are loads of black dots on the car....which do not come off with a regular car wash/clean :detailer:

What are these spots likely to be? Tar? 

A clay bar seemed to remove a load of them, but if this is the way forward, i'm going to have to spend a lot of time going around the car, with a lot of elbow grease :buffer:

I just wondered if there is anything else i could try to shift the spots.....

They're not obvious to the eye, and can only be seen upon close inspection....

Also, once i have got rid of the spots, will a wax protect the car from this happening again?


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

The obvious thing to try is a fallout remover and a tar remover, if that cures the problem then apply a wax or sealant to provide protection.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I've read that it could be tar spots or iron fallout? 

I'll look into what best removes the above....

Thanks


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Get some tar remover and spray it on the black spots...if they start melting than its tar. Just rinse away and repeat if necessary.


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Y15HAL said:


> I've read that it could be tar spots or iron fallout?
> 
> I'll look into what best removes the above....
> 
> Thanks


You'll confuse yourself to death with the options but a search on DW will throw up those most popular and most effective.

For what it's worth I use Autosmart Tardis for tar removal and Bilt Hamber Korrosol for removing fallout. Both are well priced and very effective. If they don't remove the problem then you have more of a problem than first realised and I'd recommend returning to the supplying dealer.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to have the autosmart, but as far as i can remember, i had to buy a massive gallon of it 

Is there a way of telling which is tar and which is fallout? 

Or best to buy both and try them?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

On my white car tar is black and fallout is generally rust coloured.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

bradleymarky said:


> On my white car tar is black and fallout is generally rust coloured.


I have both then :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Most likely tar, autoglym tar remover always works a treat for me

Dab it on the target spots, wait 30 seconds and wipe off then just wash the panel and job done


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, my thoughts are 'dark' black spots will most likely be tar. I find iron contaminants on light cars looks a little lighter / brownish.

Tardis is the best in my opinion and, also in my sole opinion, you're best off biting the bullet and getting 5 litres. It'll last forever and you'll always use it more frequently than you plan to, especially on white.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it safe to buy tardis on Fleabay? :|


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Y15HAL said:


> Is it safe to buy tardis on Fleabay? :|


I don't see why not. Worth looking on DW sponsor sites too. You could kill two birds with one stone and get an all in one tar and fallout remover.... I'd recommend CarPro Trix. Bearing in mind you're looking to provide a layer of protection you might as well remove ALL contamination beforehand.


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm, it's dodgy ground to be honest. Tardis can only be posted in specific containers (basically, metal and sealed). eBay sellers will just stick it in a plastic bottle which, technically, is illegal.

I bought my first 500ml of tarsus from eBay and it was fine. Bought 5 litres of it the following week...


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Polished Bliss or local rep would be my choice to buy from.
I gave up worrying in the end and just detarred a couple of times a year - got another white car on order right now but I'd still sooner have a white car than another black one...


----------



## jamie8954 (Jun 23, 2010)

:buffer::car:


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Korrosol ordered.....

Just trying to get hold of my local Autosmart dealer, but he doesn't seem to be responding


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Y15HAL said:


> Korrosol ordered.....
> 
> Just trying to get hold of my local Autosmart dealer, but he doesn't seem to be responding


Excellent choice! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Chubbz said:


> Excellent choice! Let us know how you get on!


Definitely will report back :thumb:


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Y15HAL said:


> Definitely will report back :thumb:


I also need to sort out tar spots on my car

Unrelated to this topic, but did you have a mk4 golf before. Your username sounds familiar..!


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

sunnyV5 said:


> I also need to sort out tar spots on my car
> 
> Unrelated to this topic, but did you have a mk4 golf before. Your username sounds familiar..!


Yes i did 

Ended up being a Bolf..... :driver:

Long gone are them days! :lol:


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Got the Tardis and Korrosol 

Way too hot to wash the car today.....Hoping to get out tomorrow to give them a go!


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Well....

The tardis didn't really seem to do much.....

The Korrosol on the other hand, seems awesome! 1L may not be enough! I've done quite a bit of the car, but on close inspection, will probably need another couple of goes.....


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Y15HAL said:


> Well....
> 
> The tardis didn't really seem to do much.....
> 
> The Korrosol on the other hand, seems awesome! 1L may not be enough! I've done quite a bit of the car, but on close inspection, will probably need another couple of goes.....


Glad you got a result with the Korrosol......I used this recently on a white car I wash cleaning and the whole thing practically turned purple!


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Chubbz said:


> Glad you got a result with the Korrosol......I used this recently on a white car I wash cleaning and the whole thing practically turned purple!


It seems like I'll need a whole load more. Gone through half a bottle already.

May look into AS's version, as I believe it's a lot cheaper and does the same job but without the colour reaction....


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Y15HAL said:


> It seems like I'll need a whole load more. Gone through half a bottle already.
> 
> May look into AS's version, as I believe it's a lot cheaper and does the same job but without the colour reaction....


You can dilute the Korrosol......


----------

